# [A] Surmony 10man (Blackrock) sucht !



## Sactury (15. März 2011)

Bitte lest euch den folgenden Text genau durch, überfliegen könnt ihr die Tageszeitung beim Frühstück!
Alle Infos findet Ihr auch unter Surmony Homepage	4/13 Hardmodes down

Die Surmony Group 1 sucht Zuwachs von diversen Klassen, jedoch mit expliziten Main,- wie Offspecs. 
Da man in nem 10man Raid aufgrund der Memberzahlt etwas eingeschränkt ist was die verfügbaren Buffs anbelangt bzw jemand mal nicht raiden kann müssen wir ab und zu Rotieren und/oder Umspeccen. Durch das Aufstocken der von uns gesuchten Klassen (wie gesagt, mit expliziten Skillungen) wollen wir es uns etwas einfacher machen. 



*Gesucht werden:
Unholy/Frost Death Knight mit Blood Offspec
Shadow Priest mit Holy Offspec
Balance Druid mit Restoration Offspec
Elemental/Enhancement Shaman mit Restoration Offspec
Retribution Paladin mit Holy Offspec
*



Wir erwarten (und teilweise verlangen!) von euch das ihr eure Klasse sowie die jeweiligen Skillungen beherrscht, ebenso Gear wie Erfahung mitbringt (10/12 sollte drin sein), nicht das ihr mit nem Full Epic DPS Spec antanzt und euer Offspec Neuland für euch ist und ihr in grünen bzw blauen Questitems in unserer Mitte steht und keinen Dunst habt was die Buttons in euren Leisten überhaupt bewirken... danke .


Desweiteren möchte ich erwähnen, dass wir für herausragende Spieler aller Klassen immer eine offene Tür haben; solltet ihr so ein Jemand sein dürft ihr euch selbstverständlich bei uns melden, auch wenn eure Klasse nicht gesucht wird. 

Interesse meine Lieben? Zögert nicht und meldet euch am besten heute noch ingame (auch ingame Post) bei Hamlet, Sactury oder Paws.. oder schickt uns eine schicke PM per Forum !


----------



## Sactury (16. März 2011)

/push


----------



## Sactury (13. April 2011)

Update


----------

